

Postmortem from getting kicked out of college for hacking - getbackto
https://medium.com/@wololodev/fdd85b99e0c5?hnattempt=2

======
lun4r
The encryption method is a simple XOR cypher. It uses the key
"581fad87738939".

<?php function encryptSID2($sid) { return dechex(0x58 ^ $sid{0}) . dechex(0x1f
^ $sid{1}) . dechex(0xad ^ $sid{2}) . dechex(0x87 ^ $sid{3}) . dechex(0x73 ^
$sid{4}) . dechex(0x89 ^ $sid{5}) . dechex(0x39 ^ $sid{6}); } ?>

------
JoshTheGeek
?hnattempt=2 is the query string of the URL...

